# FreeBSD Realtek 8139D



## Minase (Nov 2, 2012)

Good day everyone,recently i turned into freebsd ,but i have encountered an error.
I have a server with 2 network cards 
(first is 1Gbps for internet line,second 100Mbps Realtek 8139D from TP-LINK)
the first one works good,but the second card,have a very high latency ,and drops (server can ping clients,but clients can't ping server).
I want to use this second card to connect the server to a small internal network (uploading and downloading back-ups on server and more),but the problem is that the Realtek card doesn't work as it should ... i have configured it to use static IP address (using sysinstall) ,everything is good IP,submask but everytime i try to ping other clients watchdog timeout or host is down,tried to disable firewalls,changing the loader.conf but nothing.
from my very limited experience with freebsd i think it uses rl(4) driver.
If someone can help me to setup this card i will be grateful.
Thank you very much


----------



## Monoecus (Nov 2, 2012)

Did you check the manual: "man rl"?

What is the output of ifconfig?
Can you post dmesg


----------



## Minase (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes i have checked the rl manual,but it didn't help.
Sorry for this method of posting output messages,but the server is currently disconnected from the internet.

http://i47.tinypic.com/2vdmiky.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/wtxeup.jpg

PS: Ignore up and down states,they are normal (i have plugged in and out the cable).
Thank you.


----------

